# Corn Planter for food Plot



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

Hi,
My brother and I started about 5 years ago planting food plots for deer and other wildlife. As the food plots are small we have been seeding them by hand then disking the seed in. This method has not worked, the corn seems only to grow to a height of 2 to 3 feet. What I'm asking is, has anyone found a source for two row planters? Either 3pt hitch or pull behind. I've contacted a few farm dealers and they said good luck in finding one. One dealer in Jonesville,MI suggested that I travel to the central part of Indiana, in the Amish area, maybe I could find a horse drawn 2 row planter. I'd like to find something a little closer. Any ideas?? Thanks,Ed


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I don't know about a planter source,but the corn growing only 2-3 feet sounds like a soil problem.I would take samples and check out the nitrogen levels.Corn can be fed a diet of fertilizer(don't burn it)and will grow very well.Try several types and see which one does best(test plots)in your area.
Check with some of the local sweet corn growers,see if they will plant for you,or loan you their planters.

[This message has been edited by trout (edited 03-14-2000).]


----------



## JOHNL (Feb 10, 2000)

How about the walk behind planters? I got mine at a auction for 30 bucks works great! I think they are under a hundred dollers new. If you find a old two row planter it should be inexpensive as well, We got ours for a hundred and twenty five dollers, It took some doing to get it working right.


----------

